

Whiteboard Clock the Erasers Your Old Appointments - insomniamedia
http://crenk.com/whiteboard-clock-the-erasers-your-old-appointments/

======
pp
<http://www.artlebedev.com/everything/taskwatch> (note the release date).

------
ars
s/the/that/

Sigh.

~~~
gjm11
And presumably s/Erasers/Erases/ too?

------
insomniamedia
I really think this is a great idea and wish I had one for the office!

------
jrockway
I use Google Calendar...

